# KYT: xalphax



## Sinkhead (Apr 7, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is xalphax!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




Orc
Osaka
Twiffles
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet
tinymonkeyt
Mars
RedIce





Spoiler: Past sessions



ChotaZ (April 4th to 7th)
cupajoe38 (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
The Teej (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

*Posts merged*

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you like me?
Why/Why not?
Does (7/0) = infinity?
Would you rather kill a man or tell the world you once lit a cat on fire?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?


I miss orc


----------



## xalphax (Apr 7, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Favourite lolcat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 7, 2008)

xalpha u got ownd by bandwidth police


----------



## xalphax (Apr 7, 2008)

fixed


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

What do you have against Mr Unicorn?


----------



## Little (Apr 7, 2008)

What's your opinion on apartheid? In between 500 and 1000 words please.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 7, 2008)

1) Why are you crying!?
2) What prophecy?
3) What's your favorite pokemon?


----------



## JPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Ketchup or Mustard?

Favorite pair of shoes?

iPod or other mp3 player?

Favorite video game of all time?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 7, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> What do you have against Mr Unicorn?
> 
> hes so cheesy
> 
> ...


----------



## Little (Apr 7, 2008)

y do you think 7 words is between 500 and 1000?


----------



## Mars (Apr 7, 2008)

Play any MMO's?
South Park or Family Guy?
What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 7, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> y do you think 7 words is between 500 and 1000?
> 
> may i answer with a counterquestion?
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 8, 2008)

Poke with sharp stick or poke with fire stick?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 8, 2008)

If u and scubersteve were having gay butt secks, would you be giving it, or taking it?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 8, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Poke with sharp stick or poke with fire stick?
> pfffff.... poke with sharp fire stick!!
> 
> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Apr 7 2008, 11:18 PM) If u and scubersteve were having gay butt secks, would you be giving it, or taking it?
> ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you live in Germany or are you just "from" Germany?  If you live there, where specifically?

Are you really only 12?  I'm almost 20 years older than you and we're on the same forum.  Creepy?  Or interesting that gaming can bridge a generation gap?

Since you were born almost 6 years after the Berlin Wall came down, what is your perception of it's historical influence on your current society?  In what context do they teach you about it in school?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 8, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Do you live in Germany or are you just "from" Germany?  If you live there, where specifically?
> 
> i live in cologne now, but i used to live in london.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zonix (Apr 8, 2008)

How many cats did you eat until you realised that you weren't a pokemon?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 8, 2008)

Nathilius said:
			
		

> How many cats did you eat until you realised that you weren't a pokemon?
> 
> 27, with lots of tabasco sauce.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 8, 2008)

What do you have against cheese?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 8, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> What do you have against cheese?
> 
> i love cheese, why do you think i have something against cheese?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 8, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> What do you have against Mr Unicorn?
> QUOTE(xalphax @ Apr 7 2008, 10:41 PM) hes so cheesy


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 8, 2008)

why are you quoting whats not supposed to be quoted?

how much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## webyugioh (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, i guess i will get in on the fun too.

Right or Left?
Up or Down?
Front or Back?
Spanish or Japanese?
Male or Female?
Integral of x squared?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 8, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> why are you quoting whats not supposed to be quoted?
> because
> 
> (its easier for you to find the answer to your questions directly)
> ...


----------



## Zonix (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you love me?
Free interwebs or Cake?


----------



## xalphax (Apr 9, 2008)

Nathilius said:
			
		

> Do you love me?
> 
> Free interwebs or Cake?



1) i dont believe in "real love", but i like you so much i would pretend!



2) cake


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 9, 2008)

1. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!?
2. IM IN UR KYT ASKIN U QUESTIONS.?
3. Why not ZalphaZ or YalphaY
4. Poo.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 9, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> 1. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!?
> 2. IM IN UR KYT ASKIN U QUESTIONS.?
> 3. Why not ZalphaZ or YalphaY
> 4. Poo.



1. more like "MUAHAHAHARRRR"
2. seems so, yes
3. i wanted "alpha", but it was taken so i framed it in x's.... why "x"? hmm.... i dont know, first thing that came to my mind.
4. yikes.


----------

